# SOTM April 2009



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well here is the voting for this months competition the theme of which was humor which proved to be a challenge for most of us although some excelled. So here we go,

Toxic









SimplyNate










D.P.










chuck8807


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

went with tox for the work he went into with adding hair and the tie and all


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I guess I'll get second cause I think your gonna clean up on this one chuck.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes I'm going to get 4th place! :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i love all 4 and got a nice laugh outta all but i have to go with DP simply because the before and after is so great. I would have went with chuck but i couldnt get over DPs

edit-wow chuck is wiping the floor with yall:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow...once again Chuck is raping me. Instead this time he decided to do the same to everyone else lol. But seriously these were all funny. Good job Chuck.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I have Chuck #1 and DP close second.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

holy shit, i totaly forgot about this competition, sorry man totaly forgot about it


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> holy shit, i totaly forgot about this competition, sorry man totaly forgot about it


Believe us, you were better off. It would have just been Chuck-9
and everyone else including you at 1.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Believe us, you were better off. It would have just been Chuck-9
> and everyone else including you at 1.


lol im still recovering from the massive **** i got from the GFX GP


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol I forgot that I even entered this. I knew Chuck was going to win, epic idea.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chuck I forgot to send you points for this didnt I?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Chuck told me to tell you to send them to me instead. 




I wish.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

yea i didnt get nething but it slipped my mind with the poster design thing and all my homework


----------

